# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  18.12.10 Трэш-электро пати - "ЭЛЕКТРОШОК" @ Се Бон (Успенская,101) - энергетик RedBull!

## positivestart

Если энергетик то RedBull.

Идея мероприятия вместе с названием пришла нам ещё в сентябре... встречаем ...

18 декабря. Суббота.

Трэш-электро движ:
"ЭЛЕКТРОШОК"

█ Слушаем :

*
VOLT - г.Симферополь*
*GLOBUS [STALEE]
The Trumpet [Cheba]
Seven Screams
Thrash to be
Citizen Erased
DAN
FUNT*

*█ Смотрим : ANTENA VJ*

*Начинаем : 22-00
Попадаем на : 25/30/35 грн
(до 23-00 - 25 грн.; до 24 - 30 грн.; после 24-00 - 35 грн.; c флаером независимо от времени - 25 грн)
Куда идём : в арт-кафе "Се Бон" (знаем, что в кафе вкусная кухня)
Фейс контроль : Paradox*
Охрана + красная кнопка... не шутите с огнём.

█ Качественная саунд система.

█ В арт-кафе "Се Бон" приятная атмосфера, вкусная еда, и приемлемые цены.

█ Напиток ночи - RedBull с водкой по акционной цене - 20 грн.

До встречи в Се Боне .

Parad.ox - Ваша атмосфера
[с нас атмосфера - с вас присутствие]

Информационная поддержка :
http://usb.ua - клёвый магазин компьютерной техники.
http://tusovki.od.ua - клёвый сайт о вечеринках Одессы

Если энергетик то *RedBull*.

----------

